# Uh oh. Lawn in trouble.



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

Bermuda in central AL. This is probably a disease right? There are also some flying insects swarming close to the ground. Could they be the cause? My first thought was actually vandalism. You can see the adjacent turf is healthy.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Someone most definitely sprayed something. That pattern is just too obviously man made.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

I agree with @FlaDave that looks man made. Something (piece of equipment?) leaking maybe?


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

yeah, agree, looks manmade. 
As for swarming things, are they wasps? Wasps were the first sign I had army worms - they were preying on them. 
But I don't think army worms would leave a zig zag pattern like that.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Looks almost like something leaked out of something that was driving/rolled back and forth, then pooled at the bottom where it parked.


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

Have you done anything to your lawn recently such as fertilizing? I don't think that fungus would grow in such an organized pattern?


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

There has not been any equipment in my yard with my permission. My only applications recently have been Humic 12, some 15-0-15 and lime. My next door neighbor doesn't like me so I suspected him right away but then I saw some grey-looking spots and I figured it was a disease. I was really hoping someone would say they had seen that pattern before.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Spreader leak or something, when you put down the 15-0-15?

What do the leaf spots look like?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Ben S said:


> My only applications recently have been Humic 12, some 15-0-15 and lime.


Tank sprayed? Could of been a contaminate in the tank.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

That pattern looks to me like something being poured around.


----------



## Coldsprings (Jul 16, 2019)

That moment you realized that you should have invested in a surveillance system. &#128543;


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

The only explanation is that giant aliens peed all over your lawn.


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

@FlaDave that's what I was thinking too. I also notice that the only area not affected is in view of my doorbell camera. @ktgrok not spots on the leaves. I meant to say areas of grass with a grayish look. I will have to try to get a close up later. The fert was granular and besides that I don't walk in a pattern like that.


----------



## Coldsprings (Jul 16, 2019)

I hope it recovers and that you catch whoever is responsible.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

you can definitely tell it was sprayed by the last photo. You can see the spot they initiated/tested the sprayer and then began the sweeping motion across the lawn.

I'd probably post something on the Nextdoor app stating that you hadn't had an opportunity to put out signs yet but, the lawn was recently treated with roundup and give the number for the monsanto/roundup lawsuit thingy for whomever did it... you know just in case they get cancer.

may want to photoshop the little spiderman out of the photos though.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

What a cowardly move. I would go ask him if he saw anyone doing it, see how he reacts. Tell him you are having hidden cameras installed, May deter him from doing again in the future.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

That's crazy! You can see where they sprayed it and then just poured the rest of it out. Hopefully it was just Roundup and not something like heavy dose of MSM. Bermuda can recover from Roundup, MSM can poison your soil for years. I'd keep a close eye on that oak tree though not much you could at this point.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Ben S said:


> @FlaDave that's what I was thinking too. I also notice that the only area not affected is in view of my doorbell camera. @ktgrok not spots on the leaves. I meant to say areas of grass with a grayish look. I will have to try to get a close up later. The fert was granular and besides that I don't walk in a pattern like that.


If they sprayed both sides of the driveway is there any video of them crossing from one side to the other?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Chemical trespass


----------



## Chippydips (Aug 1, 2019)

Subscribed. I hope you get to the bottom of this.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I agree with everyone else that someone did this and looks intentional! That is absolute low down and dirty...so sorry this happened to you!!


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Alabama... You don't live near Harvey Updyke, do you?


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

@ctrav Definitely "a bit of a pisser." @TN Hawkeye Unfortunately I do not have the subscription that allows you to view past footage. I can only view mine live. That will likely change after this though.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Ben S said:


> @ctrav Definitely "a bit of a pisser." @TN Hawkeye Unfortunately I do not have the subscription that allows you to view past footage. I can only view mine live. That will likely change after this though.


I do have cameras at my house (actually used it a couple of weeks ago to track down the guy who drove through my newly seeded front yard and the cops caught him). I bought off amazon signs that read "smile - you're on camera" with a big smiley face. I use it at a preventative. You should get a couple and put one aiming towards him.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

One other thing. I would file a police report. Then go over to him nicely and say you have video footage of someone damaging your lawn and you provided it to the police so they can investigate. Tell him the police asked you to go around to the neighbors and see if they know anything as it may take a couple of days before they can review the footage. Do this under the pretense you are not accusing him of anything, but simply gathering info from everyone. See how he reacts. If nothing else he may crap his pants right there in front of you.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

So sorry to see this. Sucks.

I agree that it is not organic and the pattern is man made. I hope you catch the perp.

But the good news is this: Spider-Man is awesome. He is the best thing you're growing.


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

@DFW_Bermuda Thanks for the tip. I probably will file a police report. @drewwitt You are right about that last part. He's one of five. The grass is just grass. It will recover.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Ben S said:


> @DFW_Bermuda Thanks for the tip. I probably will file a police report. @drewwitt You are right about that last part. He's one of five. The grass is just grass. It will recover.


Truth. And if it is anything like the common bermuda I've tried to eradicate a half dozen times it will come back even stronger and more dense!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Ben S said:


> @DFW_Bermuda Thanks for the tip. I probably will file a police report. @drewwitt You are right about that last part. He's one of five. The grass is just grass. It will recover.


Probably tough to see a "could be worse" right now, but at least they didn't draw a huge "male chicken" or write a massive curse word. That would have required immediate attention.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I don't know how I missed this thread, but someone definitely sprayed or leaked something onto your yard. That sucks that someone would even think about doing this.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ben S said:


> The grass is just grass. It will recover.


It depends on what they used (eg. Round up 365).


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

drewwitt said:


> But the good news is this: Spider-Man is awesome. He is the best thing you're growing.


You speak the TRUTH, sir!

@Ben S, post some update pics as it progresses. Some of the experts here can probably tell you what they used based on how fast it kills the grass. I'm still worried about your oaks but they look young and may not have a very large root zone yet.


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

g-man said:


> It depends on what they used (eg. Round up 365).


Yes I'm definitely hoping they didn't go too crazy. Maybe just gas?


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

Even if it's crunchy, you could always spray paint it green! :lol:


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

Some more photos of the damage.









My neighbor who was my first suspect sent me an unprompted text this morning saying it wasn't him. I filed a police report. It's raining pretty hard right now. Should help the recovery, I'd think.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Ben S said:


> Some more photos of the damage.
> 
> My neighbor who was my first suspect sent me an unprompted text this morning saying it wasn't him. I filed a police report. It's raining pretty hard right now. Should help the recovery, I'd think.


OK - that screams guilt to me. Why would he even suspect vandalism enough to reach out to you?


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

DFW_Bermuda said:


> OK - that screams guilt to me. Why would he even suspect vandalism enough to reach out to you?


He said he saw the damage out his window and since we aren't getting along he wanted me to know it wasn't him. I don't know. He is a lawn guy too so it makes sense he would notice and everyone else on this forum thought vandalism immediately too.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@Ben S offer him over for a beer and to help you fix it.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Ben S said:


> DFW_Bermuda said:
> 
> 
> > OK - that screams guilt to me. Why would he even suspect vandalism enough to reach out to you?
> ...


Was it a "I didn't do it" or was it a "I didn't do it but I Wasn't completely uninvolved"? Not doing it and being completely innocent are very different things. Maybe he is innocent and this could be a starting point to mend your relationship since he is a lawn guy as well.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Yeah, if he's a lawn guy maybe he will sympathize with your pain and this will help the relationship. I'd definitely try to have a beer with him out in the yard and commiserate.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Also, if you post on next-door or facebook neighborhood group maybe others have had the same thing?


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

@TN Hawkeye Quote from the text: "It looks like someone did something to your grass. Doesn't look natural. By no means was that me. I just wanted to reach out since we had issues. I know how much work you and I both out into our yards. That's not right."

We don't really get out and interact in the neighborhood much so I really don't know who else would have the motivation to do something like this.


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

I would hope another lawn guy wouldn't do that. Great opportunity to build a good relationship with him. Hopefully it was a one time thing with some teenagers thinking vandalism is cool or something.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Man, that is such bullshit. I really hope you get to the bottom of who is responsible. I worry about this kind of stuff a lot. There are just some people who hate seeing others with nice stuff. Wether it's keying a car, breaking windows, cutting tires, etc. I had a neighbor with a beautiful reel mowed lawn in my old neighborhood. He had people drive through his lawn and tear it up on 2 different occasions. He was an older gentleman that was as nice as the day is long. Makes me fighting mad to think about people doing this kind of crap. They don't realize the pride, money and sweat equity that they are so carelessly destroying.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I'd be interested to know if the police say anyone else has reported something similar. If so, probably rules out your neighbor.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I see only one of these three being the case:

1) other people had same thing done to their lawn along with you;
2) you have made other serious enemies that feel the need to vandalize your house other than your neighbor;
3) your neighbor did it.

A call to the police will confirm or rule out #1
Only you know the answer to #2
I vote it's #3


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

@DFW_Bermuda I'd say that's a good assessment. I filled out a form on the sheriff's department website. We'll see what they say.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

There's a good chance one of your neighbors across the street has a ring doorbell cam or similar. I'd ask around, or have the cops ask. I'm guessing it was 4 kids with Super Soakers full of...? Looks to me like they each stood in one spot and sprayed back and forth. Possibly one of your kid's "friends"?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

LawnRat said:


> There's a good chance one of your neighbors across the street has a ring doorbell cam or similar. I'd ask around, or have the cops ask. I'm guessing it was 4 kids with Super Soakers full of...? Looks to me like they each stood in one spot and sprayed back and forth. Possibly one of your kid's "friends"?


Good assessment. I have been staring at those patterns trying to figure out what the heck made them. Standing in one spot with a super soaker is certainly a possibility.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

You can take soil and plant tissue samples and have them analyzed.

Even if you don't, I would go out into the yard and make it very obvious you are collecting soil and plant tissue for analysis as a part of the "investigation" that you are assisting local law enforcement with. 

Then I would do my absolute best to have that part of my yard become the best part of my yard going forward.

And I would file a police report, show the police that text, and ask them to go next door, knock on the door, and speak with your neighbor about the incident. You might even have them mention that samples are being collected as evidence, you know, as part of the investigation.

That pattern was someone deliberately trying to cause intentional damage to your property.

And if anything else happens, you have a police report on file.

And maybe invite a friend with a nice camera, and an official looking clipboard for taking notes, come take pictures, and more "samples"!


----------



## mtroo (Jul 31, 2018)

Ben S said:


> @FlaDave that's what I was thinking too. I also notice that the only area not affected is in view of my doorbell camera.





DFW_Bermuda said:


> I do have cameras at my house (actually used it a couple of weeks ago to track down the guy who drove through my newly seeded front yard and the cops caught him). I bought off amazon signs that read "smile - you're on camera" with a big smiley face. I use it at a preventative. You should get a couple and put one aiming towards him.


I think it might be best to hold off on the pitchforks and torches with the neighbor. There would seem to be another possibility. Someone else has motive and knowledge of the ring doorbell. 2+2+ :dunno:


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

mtroo said:


> Ben S said:
> 
> 
> > @FlaDave that's what I was thinking too. I also notice that the only area not affected is in view of my doorbell camera.
> ...


By any normal standard posting signs on your property that there are cameras is hardly "using pitchforks". Last I checked I wasn't in Salem advocating burning of supposed witches.

I disagree that someone "knew" of the ring doorbell. I just assume today (as do many people) that most people have ring or something similar. That is why my system is different and full coverage.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I would take this as a sign for you to buy a camera system that covers your entire yard. They are so cheap nowadays and so easy to install everyone should have them.


----------



## mtroo (Jul 31, 2018)

@DFW_Bermuda I certainly didn't mean to be offensive, but the guy who drove across your lawn didn't make the assumption that everyone, or at least you, has a Ring type doorbell. He learned the hard way. I perhaps misinterpreted the tenor of the conversation that seemed to me to implicate your neighbor. I hope you find some resolution.


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

Cory said:


> I would take this as a sign for you to buy a camera system that covers your entire yard. They are so cheap nowadays and so easy to install everyone should have them.


I told my wife the same thing.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

mtroo said:


> @DFW_Bermuda I certainly didn't mean to be offensive, but the guy who drove across your lawn didn't make the assumption that everyone, or at least you, has a Ring type doorbell. He learned the hard way. I perhaps misinterpreted the tenor of the conversation that seemed to me to implicate your neighbor. I hope you find some resolution.


No offense taken. Guy who drove across my lawn was an old guy while driving distracted and it was not in front of the front door. He didn't even know it was possible to have those cameras when he was confronted (and immediately confessed and offered to pay damages). Thankfully my system is pretty decent.


----------



## mtroo (Jul 31, 2018)

@DFW_Bermuda We are in the midst of a total overhaul of the outside and my wife has insisted we install some sort of enhanced security system. This thread provides me with even more motivation to pursue this.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Wow. That's terrible. 100% something someone did on purpose. Sorry this happened to you. Keep us posted.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Ben S said:


> @TN Hawkeye Quote from the text: "It looks like someone did something to your grass. Doesn't look natural. By no means was that me. I just wanted to reach out since we had issues. I know how much work you and I both out into our yards. That's not right."
> 
> We don't really get out and interact in the neighborhood much so I really don't know who else would have the motivation to do something like this.


Not sure if the relationship is mendable but that might be an olive branch. Since he's a lawn guy ask him over for his opinion on what to do and what it was. Not to see if he's guilty but to just shoot the s*** about the grass. If beer is acceptable have a couple and talk. I hate seeing neighbors not getting along. Maybe this will help you two sort some things out.

As far as the damage goes, should you scalp the lawn to start the recovery?


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

I'll start buy saying that I'm sorry this happened. Seeing something you've put time, sweat and tears into vandalized like that. In my mind it..

-wasn't the neighborhood kids. Most don't think past vandalizing vehicles. This took deliberate action.
-probably wasn't your neighbor. Most people would consider next door to close for comfort when it comes to ruckus. You don't *^%# where you sleep.. 
-my guess. This was personal & from someone who knew how to hurt you.

-or this was a complete freak accident.

Either way.. I hope everything grows back the way it's supposed to.

Worst case scenario.. new raised flower beds!


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

Ben S said:


> @DFW_Bermuda Thanks for the tip. I probably will file a police report. @drewwitt You are right about that last part. He's one of five. The grass is just grass. It will recover.


I'm the baby of 5 kids! My best memories were working with dad in the yard, cutting grass, and making a fish pond. Soak it in. I honestly think that's one reason why I enjoy lawn care so much. Part of it brings me back to the boyhood days.


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

I'll probably start posting updates in my lawn journal but here's the status after mowing this morning. My lawn is not smooth or level enough for a true scalp job but this is after dropping the height on my Recycler one full notch. I may go back and try to get it a little lower.





I only had time to do the one side.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

I have had exhaust on a zero turn burn some crazy spots into my yard before. The exhaust pointed straight at the ground and in the heat of summer it would burn the grass if I ever spent to much time in one spot. Not saying that is what's going on here just something to think about.


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

@Sbcgenii I have push mower.


----------

